# Problemas configurando la variable USE [Solucionado]

## lince_0011

Despues de estar casi una semana batallando con el kernel y el inicio del sistema ahora tengo este problemilla con las useflags.

Entiendo para que se utiliza dicha variable, pues leei el handbook, pero igual tengo problemas.

Entiendo que son para compilar los paquetes con soporte para X cosa, pero tengo problemas con mi variable.

Yo por ejemplo utilizo Fluxbox como WM, thunar para navegador de archivos y otras cosillas mas ligeras.

Ahora estoy teniendo problemas a la hora de intentar instalar thunar:

```
[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libogg-1.3.0  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.24 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/sdparm-1.06 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.7  USE="-zlib*" 

[ebuild  N     ] xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.8.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.12  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.24.1  USE="-alisp -debug -doc -python -static-libs" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9_rc3  USE="-debug -doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.3.2  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libtasn1-2.9-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libatasmart-0.18  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.20  USE="nls -doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libcdio-0.82  USE="cxx -cddb -minimal -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3  USE="cxx ogg sse -3dnow (-altivec) -debug -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-db/sqlite-3.7.7.1  USE="extensions fts3 readline threadsafe -debug -doc -icu -secure-delete -soundex -tcl -test -unlock-notify" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libproxy-0.4.7  USE="-gnome -kde -mono -networkmanager -perl -python -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-common-3.1.0 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/rarian-0.8.1-r1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libunique-3.0.2  USE="introspection -debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0 

[ebuild  NS    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r2 [4.1.2-r6]

[ebuild  N     ] sys-block/parted-3.0  USE="debug nls readline -device-mapper (-selinux) -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.88  USE="lvm1 readline static static-libs (-clvm) (-cman) (-selinux)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.2.0 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.08 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/sound-theme-freedesktop-0.7 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r7  USE="cxx -debug -doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-block/eject-2.1.5-r2  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/libusb-0 

[ebuild  N     ] xfce-base/xfconf-4.8.1  USE="-debug -perl" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.25  USE="alsa -minimal -sqlite -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/gnutls-2.10.5  USE="cxx nls zlib -bindist -doc -examples -guile -lzo -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.20.6 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/URI-1.55 

[ebuild  N     ] xfce-base/garcon-0.1.9  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.5  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.14  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/eject-0 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/libusb-1 

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/bluez-4.98-r1  USE="alsa consolekit cups usb -caps -debug -gstreamer -pcmcia -test-programs" 

[ebuild  N     ] xfce-base/libxfce4ui-4.8.1  USE="startup-notification -debug -glade" 

[ebuild  N     ] xfce-base/exo-0.6.2  USE="-debug -python" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.30.7  USE="introspection startup-notification -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.30.1-r1  USE="libproxy ssl -gnome" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.19-r1  USE="-debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/usbutils-004  USE="zlib -network-cron -python" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gconf-2.32.4  USE="introspection ldap policykit -debug -doc" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-171-r5  USE="extras* gudev* hwdb* keymap*" 

[ebuild  N     ] xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.8.6  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libsoup-2.36.1  USE="introspection ssl -debug -doc -samba -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/openobex-1.5  USE="bluetooth usb -debug -irda -syslog" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.5  USE="gtk usb -debug -imagemagick" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libcanberra-0.28-r5  USE="alsa gtk gtk3 sound udev -gnome -gstreamer -oss -pulseaudio -tdb" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.4  USE="introspection -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.5.0 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/notification-daemon-0  USE="-gnome" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/sg3_utils-1.29 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/rescan-scsi-bus-1.29 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r1  USE="nls -debug -doc -remote-access" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-3.0.2-r200  USE="-avahi -doc -fat -gnome-keyring -nautilus -remote-access" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.32.1-r1  USE="pam -debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libgnome-keyring-2.32.0  USE="-debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.36.1  USE="introspection -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1  USE="bluetooth cdda gdu http udev -afp -archive -avahi -bluray -doc -fuse -gnome-keyring -gphoto2 -ios -samba" 

[ebuild  N     ] xfce-base/thunar-1.2.3  USE="dbus exif libnotify pcre startup-notification udev -debug -test" XFCE_PLUGINS="trash" 

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by sys-fs/udev-171-r5[extras], required by xfce-base/thunar-1.2.3[udev], required by thunar (argument)

=sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.7 -zlib

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

```

Y asi con otros paquetes, no entiendo se supone que las use son para compilar los paquetes dandole soporte a algo, por ejemplo a KDE.

Entonces ya no se que hacer para instalar mis paquetes, en la variable use si tengo algunas, pero realmente estoy muy confundido con esto de las variables.

SaludosLast edited by lince_0011 on Mon Feb 13, 2012 7:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

no veo nada del otro mundo, lo único que te dice es que añadas =sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.7 -zlib a tu /etc/portage/package.use

o tienes otro problema que igual me he pasado por alto ?

saluetes

----------

## cameta

Esto mismo me ocurre a mi a veces al actualizar el sistema. Muchas veces te pide que añadas o quites use. 

PS

No se si exagero, pero el 90 % de los problemas que se ven en el foro se deben a las USE que  faltan o sobran.  :Wink: 

----------

## lince_0011

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no veo nada del otro mundo, lo único que te dice es que añadas =sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.7 -zlib a tu /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> o tienes otro problema que igual me he pasado por alto ?
> 
> saluetes

 

Gracias por responder.

El problema no era saber que agregar, el problema era a que archivo agregarlo.

Saludos

----------

